
Announcing the Founder's Library - tomh-
http://swombat.com/2011/4/22/founders-library
======
edw519
Excellent! Thank you, swombat.

Don't worry about tags, layout, formatting, RSS feeds, ebooks, or anything
else. If people want that stuff badly enough, someone in this community will
step up and do it, providing additional value and showing us what they can do.

You are already on the critical path, using your background and experience to
curate all the noise out there into something really useful. Please keep doing
that.

~~~
swombat
Thanks for the good word :-) it means a lot!

------
mattew
I would suggest that tagging these articles would add a great deal of value.
The chronological list is good, but adding tags or categories of some sort
would make it easier to navigate.

~~~
swombat
I've thought about this a lot, but I'm not entirely sure how to tag it in such
a way as to be useful... do you have any suggestions as to the types of tags
you'd like to see?

Possibly part of the problem was that I was looking at it from a "general
startup" point of view (the narrowing down to early founders is recent).
Perhaps with a narrower focus, tags will make sense.

~~~
rkarthik
I'm not entirely sure if this is possible, but how about categorizing the
articles based on different stages or phases, which a startup founder has to
go through, from start to going public with the startup and making it go huge.
Something like that?

~~~
uast23
Indeed better than tagging. Those who know the 'stuff' might not agree but the
'step by step' is always better for novices (read me). And not to mention,
'step by step' will be a useful keyword for SEO.

------
DanielBMarkham
Bookmarked. Thanks Swombat!

I'd like to take the chance again to pitch the idea of somebody coming up with
a more useful navigation system for all this information. There's a tremendous
amount of good stuff out there. Any type of organization helps, therefore this
list alone makes for a great resource. Just wish we could do something better
with nav.

------
rkarthik
Awesome resource for people who are, or want to be, startup founders. The OP
links to the blog post. But here is the URL for the actual page:
<http://swombat.com/founders_library>

------
lfittl
Sweet library!

I've also started a more broad collection of articles useful to entrepreneurs
at <http://founderswiki.com/>

If you want to collaborate in some way I'd love to talk more - lukas@fittl.com

------
runevault
Would be interesting to see this list imported into something like delicious
(not sure where since I wouldn't trust such a resource on that site now) to
get all kinds of useful features built in by default.

------
swombat
If you have any questions, or suggestions about how this could be made better,
I'd love to hear them. The goal is really to build a collection of articles
that are useful to the early startup founder.

~~~
bhousel
Have you considered coordinating with the original authors to compile them
into a book? It's really easy to self publish to Kindle now.

~~~
swombat
Someone has mentioned that... It would probably take a fair bit of work, and
I'm not convinced the material is ready for book form yet, but it's definitely
an option for the future!

Right now I definitely look at it as more of a living, evolving resource...

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Let me know if you'd like help with that; I have several tools for converting
web pages to ebook chapters, or, if you're so inclined, I could give you a
free code for eBookBurn.com (my startup's site) and you could do it yourself.

~~~
swombat
Oh, the conversion is not problem, I can figure that one out - it's getting
permission from all the authors that would take ages...

